# Motocross vs. MTB body armor



## Johnny LaRoux (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm looking to buy some body armor, and came across this stuff:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Moto...QQitemZ120508826402QQptZApparelQ5fMerchandise

It's at least half the price of 661 or anything like that, and looks to be pretty much the same sort of protection, maybe a little overkill, but hey, I don't heal the way I used to!

Anyone ever compared the two? Is there a huge weight or comfort difference?

Thanks


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

personally, i felt that mx armor was more constricting and hotter to wear


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

mtb armor is essentially the same as motorcross, performs the same function but is a little more light weight and allows for more range of motion. so naturally, motocross gear will be heavier and hotter, and a little harder to move around in.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks decent especially at that price. It's be fine for a starter setup but hot in the long run.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Aug 29, 2005)

fixbikeguy said:


> Looks decent especially at that price. It's be fine for a starter setup but hot in the long run.


Yes, the price is attractive! I'm hoping to ride more with my son this coming summer up at Whistler, and would feel more confident on some runs with some body armor. I checked out a 661 comp suit at an LBS today, and was surprised how heavy it was. I think any armor is going to be somewhat hot (my knee and arm pads certainly are). I guess it just depends on weight as well.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

yep. shes gonna be a oven and it looks a bit baggy and semi cheaply made. the plastic cups are pretty small and square edged on that thing, but for $45 w/ shipping.... it couldnt suck THAT bad could it? then again thats more than 1/3 of what a shipped 661 comp suit ($120) would cost at the lbs.

just understand youll be far better protected if ya spent the bigger money. if yer kid can fit into a med dainese jacket, i have a older green lycra style gladiator im lookin to unload.


----------



## Plinkomatic (Dec 8, 2009)

Interesting.
Sweaty but interesting.
Picked up 661 rig from ChainLove.com for $50 that I'm very pleased with fwiw.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

looks good for the price, I use an EVS and is hot compared to my son's sette.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Aug 29, 2005)

just understand youll be far better protected if ya spent the bigger money. if yer kid can fit into a med dainese jacket, i have a older green lycra style gladiator im lookin to unload.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the offer, but my son has armor...I'm looking for some for me, and need a large. Maybe I'll wait to see if Chainlove puts anymore 661 suits up. I have a few months of skiing at Whistler yet before I can bring the bike up there!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah tend to agree with the others on this, and price should not be your first consideration to any protective gear!

-Doing what it says it should [function] for what your use should be number one
-Fit, comfort
-durability
-looks
-price

In saying that, and this is no way a blight to the mechanics out there and small businesses [ LBS trying to run a businesses

But MTB vs Moto gear is way over priced, and I say this when the likes of 661 TLD also develop and produce Moto Gear Fox etc.

To me there is sufficent cross over that cost development should benefit each other, so should be relative I don't buy the numbers argument at all. {This may be the case for small specilist companies where RnD is high and low stock units and development costs take awhile to recover but many of th big ones Ive listed have had the same products out for years!

Maybe different for a purely MTB coy but how many are out there!

Why does a Fox MTB Helmet cost as much or more than the V3 or TLD D2 cost as much or more than a SE2 RIP OFF imo!

Hell I can buy Moto parts cheaper than MTB parts, acutal component parts  So I'm not surprised when these threads constantly raise there heads, the MTB world brings alot on ts own head, wish there were less sheep maybe it get sorted.

Saying that I wouldn;t wear that jacket for moto either

:skep:


----------

